# which book?



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Complete Idiots Guide to Beekeeping by Dean Stiglitz and Laurie Herboldsheimer is a very good one. I own a copy and recommend it heartily for beginners.

Michael Bush's upcoming "The Practical Beekeeper" promises to be far more comprehensive. I've already read parts of it and it is good. But there is no need to wait, most of the information is available on his website at bushfarms.com.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes the book should be available in the next two weeks or so. Yes, it's all available free anyway on the web site. The book is just that reorganized and tweaked a bit. I didn't realize until I converted it to a book how much there was. It's 675 6"x9" pages at 12 pt type.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> ...It's 675 6"x9" pages at 12 pt type.


Nice. Looking forward it.

Adam


----------

